# ebay possible Price typo?



## bobcycles (Jul 26, 2021)

WOW  400!  for a repop anniversary reflector...
could this BE a typo?
or is possible that the seller hopes to really rape someone?
....ps if anyone needs one...I have one for same price Minus a zero

I thought price gouging was a no-no on ebay now?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/150962146318?campid=5335809022


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 26, 2021)

Nope, that's the way Craig rolls the dice. He has limited stock and doesn't want to abort the listing when he's sold out and he's probably waiting for more stock from Dan so he makes it enticing. True story.  😜


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 27, 2021)

is the one listed a few auctions above that one for $50.00 with 153 sold somehow different?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> is the one listed a few auctions above that one for $50.00 with 153 sold somehow different?




Nope. And same source.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 27, 2021)

had to re read your post .... like a place holder. at $400 bucks, he must be out. 

watch, there will now be a flood of those things at $300.00.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 28, 2021)

Or just hit up bicycle bones and get one shipped for$40!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> WOW  400!  for a repop anniversary reflector...
> could this BE a typo?
> or is possible that the seller hopes to really rape someone?
> ....ps if anyone needs one...I have one for same price Minus a zero
> ...



That's that Schwinn store guy, and most of his stuff is ridiculously high and he claims if you buy his stuff your supporting his bike museum..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jul 31, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Nope, that's the way Craig rolls the dice. He has limited stock and doesn't want to abort the listing when he's sold out and he's probably waiting for more stock from Dan so he makes it enticing. True story.  😜



Yeah, iv'e bought stuff from him in the past and he's just Phishing for the next sucker... It really sucks...


----------



## schwinnderella (Jul 31, 2021)

from his text "AND YOU ALSO GET 2 FREE SCREWS."


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 1, 2021)

razinhellcustomz said:


> That's that Schwinn store guy, and most of his stuff is ridiculously high and he claims if you buy his stuff your supporting his bike museum..




museums....like churches....are the biggest rackets known (legal ones)


----------

